# Millies wolfheart food



## Jammster (Jan 11, 2014)

Pepper currently has Acana grain free food at the moment. I am keen to find a simular food actually produced in the UK rather than using an imported food. Has anyone fed with this food?? It seems good and grain free but says it is for working dogs although the ingredients seem simular to that of Acana. Thanks ?


----------



## Scully (Sep 30, 2014)

Jammster said:


> Pepper currently has Acana grain free food at the moment. I am keen to find a simular food actually produced in the UK rather than using an imported food. Has anyone fed with this food?? It seems good and grain free but says it is for working dogs although the ingredients seem simular to that of Acana. Thanks ?


i have its a very good quality food. smells great and packaged well. Their natural treats are good too!
if you contact the owners on their website they are super nice and can help advise as to which variation will best suit your dog.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Although this food doesn't seem to be available here in the U.S. I googled it and it seems to be a very good quality kibble. The higher protein content is what makes it a hunting/working dog food and if you have a really active dog you should be fine. They do have a formula that is only 24% protein too.


----------



## Jammster (Jan 11, 2014)

"" i have its a very good quality food. smells great and packaged well. Their natural treats are good too!
if you contact the owners on their website they are super nice and can help advise as to which variation will best suit your dog.""


Thanks I will contact them. Out of interest which food do you use?


----------

